# MMA Judges??



## phlaw (May 15, 2007)

Just curious how many of you have judged MMA events?  (either sanctioned or nonsanctioned).

I have been for a few years and it's a blast!


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2007)

I judge, don't enjoy the fights as much though as you have to look at them differently. It's quite intense judging, people think you just watch and then pick who you liked best! We don't have 'sanctioned' fights over here as there is no governing body. They are all legal.


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2007)

I try not to judge them.  j/k

I hate it how the NSAC appoints judges from the NSBC or whatever.


----------



## Tez3 (May 20, 2007)

Shogun said:


> I try not to judge them.  j/k
> 
> I hate it how the NSAC appoints judges from the NSBC or whatever.


 

We don't have anyone to appoint judges which can be a good thing or bad thing depending on the promoter. On the whole though judges do tend to be people who know what they are doing.


----------



## phlaw (May 20, 2007)

I personally have over 20 + years martial arts experience and had judged a lot of point tournaments in Tae Kwon Do.  I had been watching the UFC and other MMA events since the early 90's, so when my friend starting putting on events I was asked to be a judge. It has been a great experience.


----------

